# Land Ownership Maps



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone had any information on where I could obtain a map with individual landowners listed and their corresponding properties if there is such a thing. I'm specifically interested in Box Elder County. Any help would be great! Thanks.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The maps with the names will cost but you can find them here. http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com. Look at the plat maps. Another good one but is not the plat maps can be found at http://www.koutdoorproducts.com/index.html You can get the entire west at a good price.


----------

